# [SOLVED] MS Excel 2007 - freezes when saving file



## ArmaTheGreek (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey guys,

I'm not sure where to tweak the settings for MS Excel but it freezes all of my MS application when saving my workbook and it takes approximately 5-10 minutes before it come back to normal. I had a problem before where Autorecovery keeps on saving my file which takes 10 minutes as well and I was able to turn off that option hoping that it will resolve the problem but it's didn't. 

Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: MS Excel 2007 - freezes when saving file*

Hi ArmaTheGreek

Have you run the MS Office Diagnostics. Ribbon>Excel Options>Resources>run Microsoft Office Diagnose>Diagnose. A window will pop up where you can run it.


----------



## ArmaTheGreek (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: MS Excel 2007 - freezes when saving file*

Hi Gift,

I didn't notice this option that last time I checked. Anyway, I ran the MS Office Diagnostics and it says Repairs were made. 

Diagnostics run: 5
Diagnostics that identified problems: 1
Diagnostics that took corrective actions: 1

I'll run some testing and see if it fixed the problem


----------



## ArmaTheGreek (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: MS Excel 2007 - freezes when saving file*

Hi Gift,

Still the same problem when saving MS Office files. Does it have anything to do with the machine I'm using at work?

I'm using Pentium 4 3.0Ghz, 1GB RAM, 80GB HD

Thanks,


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: MS Excel 2007 - freezes when saving file*

For running Windows 7 x86


Pentium 4 3.0Ghz is fine. The minimum requirement is 1Ghz
1GB RAM is OK, but it's the minimum requirement, so more would help
80GB HD is also fine.

The thing to remember is, is that that is the min req for running Windows 7 x86 (32bit), however with the addition of software like Office 2007 and other programs as well being thrown into the equation, then adding more RAM would definitely help you in the overall speed at which programs may run. If possible I'd add another GB to make a total of 2GB RAM.

I work at a mailing house and have to deal with very large databases, and 4 years ago when I first started there, having P4 machines with 512MB of RAM wasn't enough and drove me mad (we are still running XP Pro). But upgrading to our MoBo's max capacity of RAM to 4GB made a huge difference. Admittedly, we can't address the full 4GB due to the OS being 32bit, but found it easier to buy 2x2GB sticks as we only had 2 slots available on each board.

Hope that made sense?

Is this only an issue when using Excel or have you noticed any other programs freezing? Is it the same when working with .xls formats as well as .csv formats?

If you are in the market to get some extra RAM, then go here and use their scanner. It will let you know the type of RAM that your system is compatible with and the total amount that it can hold on the motherboard. Bear in mind that your OS will only be able to address around 3.5GB in total. If it was the x64 version, then you would only be limited by the amount that your board could hold.


----------



## ArmaTheGreek (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: MS Excel 2007 - freezes when saving file*

Thanks Gift for the info, actually and I did some experiment and found out that the problem is isolated to specific files only which contains a huge amount of data. I tried working on some excel files and other MS Office files and I did not have any problem saving them. So it sounds like RAM problem on my end. I appreciate your input Gift but adding additional RAM on my machine isn't really that easy because I'm using a corporate machine and as long as programs and files are running fine they will not add any MB on my machine. Usually they will just run a scan of Antivirus/Malware then re clone our PC's and that's it.


----------

